# anywere in devon



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

hey guys and was just wondering if there is any were in devon were i could get hold of a dwa snake i have my lisence application form and all the housing sorted for the snake and im going to get ready to get my PLI i was just wondering were i could go to get one 

thank you in advance


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

What are you after?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

dont really no lol


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i ws looking at getting a copperhead or somting like that i wouldlike to go to a place were i can see them before i by really but a copperhead would be my first choice


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a copperhead for sale im in south somerset, but after new year it will be in Exeter PM if you want to know more.


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Not being funny mate but do you have any experience or training with venomous snakes ?

It's a bloody big step up from a carpet python thats striking at you.

From your previous posts it doesn't look as if you have much experience with snakes in general. IMO getting a venomous snake could well be extremely dangerous. They are not toys, they require dedication and skill to keep properly.

I could well be wrong and you could well be a perfect keeper for one, but I do worry that maybe you could be running well before you can crawl.

There are plenty of interesting snakes out there that don't involve the risk of venomous and so you can make mistakes with them but come away fine.

Sorry if this sounds condescending but I'd just like to be sure that you are prepared for this massive step.

Mike


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

And if it's the copperhead I think it is, you'll need training! It's a nutjob!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

why a Copperhead?

I'm sorry but you need to do some serious research buddie, getting a DWA species is a big BIG step and sticking posts on like you have gives me serious concerns!!!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yes it is a nut job, insanely aggressive even now, im in two minds about selling it though, after christmas it is going to a freind to look after and potentially breed and then if I decide to keep it I will have it back when I have sorted out my license again, but if the offer is right then I will consider, although tbh I wont sell it to just anybody its a reluctant sale as it is and I dont want it going to someone thats not prepared or cant look after it properly.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> hey guys and was just wondering if there is any were in devon were i could get hold of a dwa snake i have my lisence application form and all the housing sorted for the snake and im going to get ready to get my PLI i was just wondering were i could go to get one
> 
> thank you in advance


jus out of interest and im not bein funny but how old r u?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> jus out of interest and im not bein funny but how old r u?


Good point!

I think he is too young to apply for a DWAL!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

im no expert as iv no dwa animals plus i no there are sum very good and knowledgable young keepers on here who have hots its jus the way the post was worded thats all, mite b totally wrong


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

to state i am 19 years old and turn 20 in july i have a few frineds that have been keeping dwa snake for some years and they have offered to teach me what they know when it comes to them 

even tho i sed copperhead im still doing my reaserch on what would be the most sensible option when it comes to getting one im not going to take this decsion lightly at all i know what the risks are and not going to get one as soon have i have a lisence i am going to get my traning first for a good few monts with lost of reading and learning from others im not some 12 year old who wants one because the are cool or somthing i am really interested in the biology of these animal and have a fair understanding of the risks involved im sorry if i have upset anyone writing this reply but i do want one BUT only after i have had traning


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

no offence intended or taken m8, u seem sensible so good luck with it all


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> to state i am 19 years old and turn 20 in july i have a few frineds that have been keeping dwa snake for some years and they have offered to teach me what they know when it comes to them
> 
> even tho i sed copperhead im still doing my reaserch on what would be the most sensible option when it comes to getting one im not going to take this decsion lightly at all i know what the risks are and not going to get one as soon have i have a lisence i am going to get my traning first for a good few monts with lost of reading and learning from others im not some 12 year old who wants one because the are cool or somthing i am really interested in the biology of these animal and have a fair understanding of the risks involved im sorry if i have upset anyone writing this reply but i do want one BUT only after i have had traning


I do not think anyone wants to upset you however you may be taken more seriously if you take more care with your typing/spelling.

Mind you I'm not one to lecture of spelling as I am rather poor!

Anyway do your research, get training (personally I hate this mentoring stuff) and above all take it slow and serious, good luck with future plans.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry for my bad spelling i type way to fast and dont read my post before i press the reply button plus i am at work so im not really aloud on here lol but i will be taking the process of getting a dwa snake very seriousley indeed


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> sorry for my bad spelling i type way to fast and dont read my post before i press the reply button plus i am at work so im not really aloud on here lol but i will be taking the process of getting a dwa snake very seriousley indeed


That's always been my problem, even at work!

So nowadays I read thoroughly before submitting.........even then I occasionally cock it up!

Anyway like I said good luck!!!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> to state i am 19 years old and turn 20 in july i have a few frineds that have been keeping dwa snake for some years and they have offered to teach me what they know when it comes to them
> 
> even tho i sed copperhead im still doing my reaserch on what would be the most sensible option when it comes to getting one im not going to take this decsion lightly at all i know what the risks are and not going to get one as soon have i have a lisence i am going to get my traning first for a good few monts with lost of reading and learning from others im not some 12 year old who wants one because the are cool or somthing i am really interested in the biology of these animal and have a fair understanding of the risks involved im sorry if i have upset anyone writing this reply but i do want one BUT only after i have had traning


Who are your friends that have offered to teach you? You are miles away from qualifying for a DWA licence.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

I understand they are dangerous animals but how do you expect anyone to get any experience if people wont sell them?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bgfaith said:


> I understand they are dangerous animals but how do you expect anyone to get any experience if people wont sell them?


when one bite can mean death and even a mild bite will ruin your week and potentially leave you without fingers or wherever you were bitten then its different to people getting experience with a corn snake, we have to be a bit protective of our hobby as no one that keeps wants legislation to tighten for the genuine keepers amongst us.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There's a huge gap in the licensing system. On the one hand, you have councils who insist on evidence of experience and/or qualifications......Catch 22, how do you get experience, I don't know of any keepers who would willingly open their doors to someone they don't know to "train" them (Public liability and services as a professional spring to mind here) and there are no qualifications in venomous snake husbandry, if there are any, then they have been invented by individuals and are in no way recognised or sanctioned by anyone, at all.
Then you have the councils who send a bloke over to look at your setups who, most of the time, deals with environmental health and bingo, you have a license.

and don't even get me started on mentoring.....................I just end up getting into trouble:whistling2:

Go to one of the European shows that sell venomous (FFS, don't buy one!) and talk to other keepers, there are usually a few Brits there, it would help you no-end if there are a few keepers that you could talk to via e-mail, phone etc, maybe if you get to know one or two, they might let you see how they keep their snakes. See the snakes, in the flesh so to speak and then start doing your research. Although, unfortunately, there is no substitute for actually dealing with your first one, yourself. It really throws things into sharp focus when you have to, for instance, remove a partial shed from an Indian Cobra, or assist feed a young eyelash viper!
They are not the "I'm going to kill anything that moves" monsters that a lot of folks make them out to be...........actually, I think the young _D_ _polylepis_ on Alfred Wallner's table at Houten would definitely have fallen into that category!!!.......but they have the potential to kill you or, as Si said, seriously ruin your week and relieve you of those pesky extra fingers.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

I totally understand that but i just find it irritating when people say get experience first before you take on the animal. How can you get experience if no one will let you. But with what you said yeah i think there should be some qualifications and to be honest if anything did happen to someone who hadnt done the proper research then i think the blame should be at the Councils door as they are responsible to make sure these people arent putting themselves or anyone in danger.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There's the thing, the Councils absolve themselves of any liability inasmuch as the person concerned met the criteria for the issue of a license, end of discussion.
IMHO, there needs to be a National standard with regard to acceptable accommodation for the animals and some form of nationally recognised qualification in venomous husbandry. Unfortunately there are numerous keepers with varying ideas of the standards required and each group of animals, arboreal elapids, terrestrial elapids, arboreal vipers etc has it's own unique requirements and methods of handling, that to get one set of accepted standards would be a logistical nightmare and probably put some people's noses out of joint if things didn't end up being done "their way" 
In addition to which, there should be a national standard license fee as opposed to the postcode lottery we have now.

Until then, the licensing system remains the complete pile of poo that it is


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i think it would be good if there was some sort of course that people could go on becuase i would be the first to go on to it and get traning i understand were people who already have dwa say to others get some traning becuase may be they have had a bad exsprenice and do not want it to happen to others like myslef i have a few frinds who will help me out 

one being a fmaily member not to sure what snake it is as i havent seen him for a few years but not long got back in contact with him 

as i sed above i would be very happy if there was a course or a qulification i could get well i think we should let this thread drop now 

thank you to all that help me gave me advice and to any other members here who have replied to this thread 

merry xmas


----------

